# Mule Kills Mountain Lion To Protect Couple&Dogs



## Gregg (Feb 21, 2006)

Scroll down to Thurs. Feb 16.

http://www.deliberatelife.com/


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 21, 2006)

Now that is a cool mule!!!

Dont get me wrong I love big cats my mom especially so its sad to see one die. But I wish I had that mule when my puppy was attacked!!

blade


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually, this picture has floated around the internet for several years... the truth is that the mule didn't really kill the lion.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Actually, this picture has floated around the internet for several years... the truth is that the mule didn't really kill the lion.


Maybe it's a mule that has been in that area for years protecting people from mountain lions. Maybe he's gotten so good at it that his technique always looks the same when shot with a camera. Maybe somebody took the shot from the same spot with the same lighting as before so that the pictures look the same.

That's a really cool mule.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



I guess anything is possible...


----------



## sailorswife (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mulelion.asp


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 22, 2006)

^
|
|

Sorry, I was looking for the dead lion icon but I hit the mule instead.

Vic


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------

